# SCORE!!! I got a real road bike...



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I started mountain biking about 4 monthes ago and just fell in love with it. Well last Friday I took a hard spill and man it hurt, luckily just cuts and deep bruising. While I was home licking my wounds, I started to watch the TdF and then it hit me, road biking would be a great workout when I didn't want to get beat up on the trails. The search for a road bike began. 

I read hundreds of threads and spoke with some friends and I narrowed it down to a Trek. I was initially looking at the 1500, but what I learned from my MTB purchase, I should get the best I can afford so I am not buying two bikes. The next thing I realized, the price I budgeted for the bike had just more than doubled. Arrgghh. My choice was a 50 cm '07 5.2 Madone in the Discovery Team color, they were on closeout sale for $2095.00. What a deal... Exactly... what a deal, everyone bought them already:mad2: 

I called every Trek dealer in the state of Ga., checked E-bay, craiglist and the web nothing in my size... Then I started calling the Alabama dealers and by chance I found a lightly used one the owner was selling because he wanted to upgrade to the '08 model. It was in my size as well but it was in Chi Red. Needless to say I was at his door in 4 hours. The bike was immaculate there was less than 275 miles on it. He fit me for it and we went for a ride around the town, it was awesome. The bike seems to just want to go faster and faster. It weighed in at 16.12 pounds and red looks real cool. Don't they say red is faster anyway? So when all was said and done, I got my new (to me) 5.2 Madone, 2 Bontrager carbon bottle cages and a sleeveless jersey for the $1855.00 out the door...:thumbsup: 

I am not sure how good of a deal it was but it was the only deal I could find and I think I did pretty good. 

Wish me luck all, I will take her out in the morning. Thanks everyone for all the great info you posted here that helped me with my decision. 

JimT.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

first congra. and welcome to Trek fan club. second, is it 07 5.2 SL or just 5.2 ( not SL )?? " chi red " sure sound like 5.2 SL. just want to make sure. if it's true then it's a super great deal ( plus you got jersey and water cages as bonus ) please let us know how you like the ride ( i know it's nice ride for couple hours but you need about two weeks before you begin to really enjoy the bike that Lance help created ) once again welcome [ applaud ] oh yeah hopefully your injury isn't too serious.

P.S: i'm the biggest fan of Trek/Disco out there since i won some awards like " 10th best rider ". heheh


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Z Ken, I appreciate it. It is an SL and I am glad I got a good deal, I'm the one who normally hears about someone else getting the deals. Here is a pic of it. 










I just cant get over what a sweet bike Trek put out and I hear they are just getting better. 

Happy Trails 
Jim


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yup it's an 07 5.2 SL and it's one great looking bike eventhough red isn't my favorite color ( i always like black/yellow. hmm sound like Scott's?? ) it's size 52 you say?? how do you like the bontrager saddle?? personally i don't like their saddle ( i switch to Selle Italia SLR ) you're right Trek just keep making great bikes and team disco. just keep winning, what else can i ask for more. well if Lance would return to...eventhough Contador isn't American but i just glad he rides for " my " team. oh yeah are you going lower your stem a bit?? have fun and ride strong-my motto.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

z ken said:


> oh yeah are you going lower your stem a bit??


Not everyone benefits from a lower stem, z ken.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i ask him to lower " a bit " not all the way down.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

z ken said:



> i ask him to lower " a bit " not all the way down.


Why??


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

reason: usually your stem is lower than your saddle, right?? unless you've a back problem. if you've a back problem, you'll mostlikely buying another brand of bikes. just a thought!!


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

If he is comfortable with the stem as-is, there is nothing wrong with it. It appears about level with the saddle. As he rides and flexability improves, an adjustment might be considered.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

you're right. i didn't force him to lower his stem. i was asking him nicely if he would " CONSIDER " lower the stem. i know i didn't say like that exactly in the first place but you get my point. heheh anyway glad he bought Trek, not Giants.


----------



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

What a deal and what a great bike!

I was in similar situation. I've been riding Mt bikes for couple years now, on and off. I just enjoyed riding with people on mt.trails in few reasons (in case of emergency, learning curve, joy of having company...) so I've been searching for road bike. 

I actually targeted trek 1000 and ended up spending lil more than double on new 07 trek 2100. I did consider 1500 but I didn't like the red bikes! 

congrat on your new purchase! now, can I have your water bottle cages?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I took her for 5 mile spin spin around the hills in the area and it felt pretty comfortable but this was my first ride on a road bike (other than trying out at the bs). The seat was a little high with my biking shoes on. 

Mountain biking is tough, but steady hills on a road bike will kill ya. The hills here were up to 14% according to my garmin and I was wishing my bike was a triple-I needed my granny gear.... :cryin: 
Going down hill was great though, I hit 31.5 mph. 

I came home and lowered the seat about 1/4" and I want to lower the bars about an inch to see if that is more comfortable but I cant figure out how to do it,:confused5: 
I am not sure it is on the owners manual DVD so I may take it to my local bike shop. 

Man these bikes seem so fragile compared to my mountain bike I'm afraid to do anything to it. 

Anyway, thanks guys 
Jim


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd suggest taking it to the shop and watching them flip the stem or lower its position on the steerer tube. This way you can learn to do it yourself, which will be necessary if you want to get the right fit. Hardest part will be getting the proper torque on the stem bolts. Nice bike!


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

HEY... it's like reading my own story!! I started off MTB as well... The only reason I got to road cycling was because the place I moved to for work does not have any technical MTB trails... AND... I was considering a Trek Madone as well... but my LBS only carries Orbea and Bontrager (irony?? Bontrager without Trek??)... so to be loyal to the LBS... I got an Orbea Onix with all Trek components (X-Lite wheels, bars, seatpost, saddle + XXX-Lite stem --> Trek Madone 6.5 set-up)...

And now I enjoy it more than ever... my average speed on flats and on hills just keep increasing... losing weight, getting fit, it's just too good!!

But I must admit MTB works your heart out a LOT more when you encounter a very technical climb... but they're usually very short... but can get you HR into the red zone quickly... In the big picture... MTB: similar to intense interval training... RB: endurance?? (but the bonus is with RB you get the "view"... MTB... you just see lots of trees and cliffs....


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got back from a 20 mile ride with the group from the bike shop and it was great. Comparing this ride to my rides on the mountain bikes was really surprising I burned more calories on the MTB but avg heart rate was about the same. 
I really enjoyed my riding day with my new bike. 

Oh, and the handlbars, I just tilted tilted them downward slightly and that helped.

Thanks all
Jim


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

Jim: cool it seem like you're already enjoy riding road bike as your mountain bike. have fun and ride strong.


----------

